# sponsor question



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

I want to sponsor my wife to Canada...the website is confusing...do I need to submit the sponsorship forms as well as immigration forms??I count 10 application forms...do I need to submit the generic forms as well as sponsor application??


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate Canada*



bairdlander said:


> I want to sponsor my wife to Canada...the website is confusing...do I need to submit the sponsorship forms as well as immigration forms??I count 10 application forms...do I need to submit the generic forms as well as sponsor application??


Hopefully you'll get some responses but have you tried to contact the Philippine Consulate, when I was full filling my Immigrant Visa I had all sorts of questions, it's never clear so I either called them or used the email process and I did get responses and they did answer their phones, several times.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

bairdlander said:


> I want to sponsor my wife to Canada...the website is confusing...do I need to submit the sponsorship forms as well as immigration forms??I count 10 application forms...do I need to submit the generic forms as well as sponsor application??


I am CDN as well, I have done a lot of reading on the topic and have some personal experience.

My understanding is that the sponsorship data is in addition to all of the normal immigration forms. Basically, since she is your spouse, the sponsorship info is stating that you are able to support her on your money. You might be asked to supply proof of that info or even better provide the info with your sponsorship letter.

Unlike the US I don't think that Canada considers the same things in the application for the spouse. Even trying to get a visitor visa for a spouse into Canada is not a guaranteed thing.

Apparently Canada now has one of the most strict requirements for visitor, immigration and worker visas in the developed countries of the world.

Make sure to do everything that the forms ask for, make no omissions or your application can be summarily dismissed with no appeal process in place. After a first refusal the next applications are scrutinized even closer.

You might want to consult an immigration LAWYER, not one of the immigration agencies, neither will be able influence nor fast track your application but I think a lawyer would give you better advice, not lead you down a garden path and ultimately cost you less money.

From past factual experience and IMO.


----------

